# Decade: Cut, Light, Nub



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

What a wonderful day here in Indiana! The Hostas are sprouting, and the yard is looking good. Time for a Decade and some backyard relaxing after a day of work.
Layla Monster approved :happy:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice! I love me the Decades. I think your little furry friend is jealous you didn't share.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't worry about Layla, she always gets her share of beer foam.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

MMmmm I Love a Decade!
I had one this weekend.
Thanks for the cool pics.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Yesterday really was a great day to be outside smoking in Indiana. My new grill arrived, so my smoking buddy (my dog) and I headed outside and I burned down an Alec Bradley Trilogy while putting it together. Then we had burgers for dinner. Perfect! Too bad the rain is headed our way soon. :hurt:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice pics. Glad to see your buddy in each one


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

phisch said:


> Don't worry about Layla, she always gets her share of beer foam.


hahaha! She's cute! So's the seegar!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

One of my all time favs. Where yah at in Indiana?


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

West Lafayette, up near Purdue. Been here 5.5 years now
Didn't go to school here though, I'm a DePauw grad.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Its been awhile since I was last over that way. I remember searching my GPS for cigar or tobacco shops but couldn't find anything open hints it was a Sunday.


----------

